# FS African Cichlids



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Well as usual my tank is over stocked so its time to thin the herd. All fish are in good health and spoiled 

4.5 Male Yellow Lab. Has made babies a bunch of times (Bought from Fairdeals) $5. 








3.5+" Female Copadichromis chrysonotus aka White Blaze $5 (Bought from Spencer Jacks)






Picture not of actual fish but very similiar


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

If the acei has blue in its dorsal fin its a male and if its all yellow its a female =p


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Acei is a male. Thanks Steve


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top. Lowered prices


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

Pm sent please check


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

nice fish good luck!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

great fish at great prices.. good luck Justin! I already have most of those or I'd buy a couple myself


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

All fish still available


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top new fish added


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not the White Blaze! Lol. How many are you up to now?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I still have the 1 I bought recently  This 1 I bought awhile back. Im learning how to vent them and she looks to be female. Time for a new home


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Closing thread starting new one


----------

